

Dynamics of Advertising in India: new player beats Flipkart in 6 months - jyothi
http://blog.hiveminds.in/2012/05/rocketing-growth-of-babylon/

======
theSuda
I do a lot of online shopping and I boast to know nearly all big/small
e-commerce site in India. But how did I miss this Jabong.com I have no idea.
Believe me or not, I checked with a lot of friends (avid online shoppers like
me) and none them have even heard about this one. I guess we need to come out
from under the rocks. Also, how does Google keep track of all this traffic?

~~~
jyothi
there are google cookies everywhere. And ofcourse some sites have advertising
enables. So I guess google is in a very good position to do some smart
estimates here.

(What I am not sure is if google is allowed to publish such trends and traffic
data)

------
jyothi
A correction on the title: beats Flipkart in traffic numbers only. They are
doing a lot of aggressive marketing and the surprising part is it is not just
online ads. There are bigger things in India which tip-off traffic. A big
learning for all sites.

And then there are creepy ways of getting there too like babylon.com

